# Mucus incontinence and how to keep clean



## andyba (Feb 20, 2015)

Long story short, I had a fistulotomy last year after an abscess which all went well and I've been told that it healed well. After the surgery, IBD was ruled out, but I was told that I probably had IBS due to the amount of mucus I had before all of this. I have not followed up on any treatment yet due to circumstances I cannot control right , however, It is now one of my priorities.

Unfortunately about a month after the surgery, I started to notice that I had what I believe to be mucus leaking out. I have since cleaned it by using wet-wipes, the humid toilet paper things that I have to use in order to clean after BMs anyway. Because it's almost constant, I am.. wet.. down there almost all day. I got a sore about 3 weeks ago and started using cotton wool balls wedged in close to the area of the surgery. This has worked well with the sore almost gone and almost no mucus spreading out. The cotton wool balls were what I used for about a month after my abscess was drained, before the fistulotomy which is what made me think of it again.

I'm mostly worried that this cotton wool ball trick may cause issues in the future, do you have any other suggestions as to what I should do or what might be good for the cleaning without being wet down there all of the time? Can this cause another abscess?

Excuse my lack of knowledge here, I'm new to all of this.


----------

